# Who is the surprisingly nicest or coolest user on Kiwi?



## The Cunting Death (Nov 13, 2018)

Bottom text


----------



## VoreDoggy (Nov 13, 2018)

I hear that @LegendaryChristorian is really nice and cool. I've never seen them posting, but they sound like really great folk.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 13, 2018)

@yawning sneasel 

Or @CasualSeppuku 

Hmmm


----------



## Moloch (Nov 13, 2018)

Me obviously...


----------



## Applejack (Nov 13, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler has awlays been a cool and nice dude


----------



## verissimus (Nov 13, 2018)

Although I haven't been in here long or regularly visit the site as long as others,  I like @Secret Asshole.  He's pretty funny, and I see him quite a bit at least around the lolcow threads.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 13, 2018)

Everybody here is a cunt.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 13, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Everybody here is a cunt.



We try our best.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Nov 13, 2018)

You can actually tell one Kiwi Farms user from another? To me you're all as fungible as lima beans.


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Nov 13, 2018)

I can only remember the people I don't like.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 13, 2018)

I don't know, there's a lot of cool Kiwis here. I couldn't really pick just one.


----------



## MadDamon (Nov 13, 2018)

Dynastia said:


> Everybody here is a cunt.


Who is the cuntiest cunt then?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 13, 2018)

No one.


----------



## UE 558 (Nov 13, 2018)

@jenffer a jay ia a nice gorl


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Nov 13, 2018)

Applejack said:


> @Heinrich Himmler has awlays been a cool and nice dude



Yes, just yesterday I was thinking that in any other context it would be weird to say that @Heinrich Himmler comes across as a nice and thoughtful guy, but well, here it does seem to be true!


----------



## TOEB (Nov 13, 2018)

Me


----------



## Next Task (Nov 13, 2018)

@BOLDYSPICY! seems nice. She's given lolcows the benefit of the doubt before, and she was complimentary towards Chloe Sagal's little game. Plus, the puffertons are cute.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm a good boy.


----------



## dopy (Nov 13, 2018)

the nicest person on a forum dedicated to mocking/doxing people? hmm let me think deeply about this


----------



## RG 448 (Nov 13, 2018)

You’ve all been nice, don’t be at the internet tommorow.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 13, 2018)

You've all been nice, Please show up on the internet tomorrow for a free appreciation breakfast.


----------



## Draza (Nov 13, 2018)

Cthulu said:


> You've all been nice, Please show up on the internet tomorrow for a free appreciation breakfast.


This is a trap.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 13, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler, @Cosmos, and @Oscar Wildean are all very sweet individuals, but I can’t say it is surprising... wasn’t like I thought they were jerks and caught me off guard with their kindness. They are legit delightful.

@Bassomatic He is the most guileless, genuine, good natured, straight-up guy’s guy. Endearing as Hell. 

Surprisingly nice? @Dynastia... I’ve seen moments of earnest kindness shining through his world champion shitposter facade. @Y2K Baby... same thing. They’re both hookers with hearts of gold.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 13, 2018)

Me, except it's not a surprise because I'm amazing.


----------



## Monika H. (Nov 13, 2018)

Hmm, let me think.
Not so surprisingly, @FierceBrosnan, @Spl00gies, @Nekromantik, @Venus, @Cosmos, @PrincessJupiter, @J A N D E K, @Applejack, @ATaxingWoman, @adorable bitch .
A bit surprisingly, @Y2K Baby , @DrainRedRain , @Dink Smallwood, @Apoth42, @You Can't Sit With Us, @eldri.
I hope I haven't left no one out!


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 13, 2018)

Not me. I'm an assbag.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Nov 13, 2018)

You. Yes, you. You're a shining star of goodness and friendship and don't let anybody tell you different.


----------



## escapegoat (Nov 13, 2018)

I like @Cripple .


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 13, 2018)

@autisticdragonkin is the only good user this site has ever produced.


----------



## A single cheeto (Nov 13, 2018)

@trombonista , @Oscar Wildean , @ATaxingWoman , @Bernard Buttfart , @Kiwi Jeff , @NoFeline , @Pina Colada , @Hanamura 

and a ton of other kiwis. Y'all are actually pretty nice.


----------



## BubbleButt (Nov 13, 2018)

I think @yawning sneasel, @BOLDYSPICY!, and @Feline Darkmage are cool and good and would buy them alcohol and have my way with them.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 13, 2018)

When @Niachu was around, she was definitely the nicest Kiwi. @silentprincess was also very nice.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 13, 2018)

@Null


----------



## Bernard Buttfart (Nov 13, 2018)

A single cheeto said:


> @trombonista , @Oscar Wildean , @ATaxingWoman , @Bernard Buttfart , @Kiwi Jeff , @NoFeline , @Pina Colada , @Hanamura
> 
> and a ton of other kiwis. Y'all are actually pretty nice.


Arm-severing wasteland drug peddler by day, nice kiwi by night
But seriously, this made me blush, thank you!

I nominate @murdercats, @RADICALGOBLIN and @DatBepisTho. Love you guys


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 13, 2018)

Bernard Buttfart said:


> Arm-severing wasteland drug peddler by day, nice kiwi by night
> But seriously, this made me blush, thank you!
> 
> I nominate @murdercats, @RADICALGOBLIN and @DatBepisTho. Love you guys


D'aw, I actually got flustered. Thank you, fam!

@hambulocetus and @The Great Pancake get honorable mentions from me.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Nov 13, 2018)

Bernard Buttfart said:


> Arm-severing wasteland drug peddler by day, nice kiwi by night
> But seriously, this made me blush, thank you!
> 
> I nominate @murdercats, @RADICALGOBLIN and @DatBepisTho. Love you guys




 I could probably say the same thing about you, tbh.


----------



## Lez (Nov 13, 2018)

@FierceBrosnan, @Heinrich Himmler and @Testaclese Maximus for nicest.

Coolest? @jenffer a jay, as if it needs to be said.


----------



## hambulocetus (Nov 13, 2018)

DatBepisTho said:


> D'aw, I actually got flustered. Thank you, fam!
> 
> @hambulocetus and @The Great Pancake get honorable mentions from me.



this is sum cute ass yeehaw shit I cannot lie...


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm going to be that guy and say there isn't really a user here that I don't dislike. I think @Heinrich Himmler and @Prussian Blue take the overall kindness cake though. Everyone else, you're all cool as fuck.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey you fucking assholes did you forget the nicest kiwi of all, myself? Jesus you dumbasses fucked up again, never have I met a bigger group of screw ups.

Actually the great majority of people here are very nice, and even the people putting on an act of being an asshole are usually nice.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 13, 2018)

@Cosmos


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 13, 2018)

@JSGOTI @Kiwi Jeff


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Nov 13, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler and @Cosmos are probably the nicest users I've encountered on here. @Broken Pussy and @BOLDYSPICY! both seem nice, but I haven't interacted with them extensively so I don't really know. I think there's also something to be said for being entertaining while not being super mean-spirited, and @Meowthkip and @Hellfire both do a great job of that.

EDIT: Also, @Marvin has always been nice to me and he seems to be nice in general. I feel bad for forgetting him in my original list 

EDIT 2: Also, I don't think I've ever interacted with this user directly, but @Tiny Clanger seems incredibly sweet.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 13, 2018)

@Meowthkip, @trombonista, @Cosmos, and @BOLDYSPICY!


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 13, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> Surprisingly nice? @Dynastia... I’ve seen moments of earnest kindness shining through his world champion shitposter facade.



Fuck you.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 13, 2018)

Most of the users I've had encounters with on here are pretty cool, honestly.

@Heinrich Himmler is very  and I enjoy his threads. @FierceBrosnan Has always been cool to me and friendly and overall has been a nice individual. I just met @J A N D E K but already they've been sweet enough for me to include them on here. @Reynard is a chill person as well.
I haven't had enough personal moments with @Testaclese Maximus but he seems like a funny and awesome user based on what I've seen.
Same with @Cosmos. @ICameToplaY has always been nice. @Kiwi Jeff too.  @ATaxingWoman and @A single cheeto have always been cool in the main thread I post in. @Trilby is great too. I don't know what happened to Dorsia but her chats about history and royal books was always fun and she gave me good book recommendations. @UnKillFill you're cool.

This is turning into a novel. TLDR; most users I've seen are nice.


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 13, 2018)

Everybody has been super nice to me. The all-seeing mushroom find the farms of kiwi to be a home on the series of tubes invented by Al Gore.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 13, 2018)

@Cthulu even if he's a cunt to everyone else, he's so sweet to me.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 13, 2018)

@Cosmos, to the point where I'm wondering why she's here in the first place.
@Marvin is p. chill too.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 13, 2018)

In the short time I've been here @Oscar Wildean has been the most generally professional and pleasant member I've seen around.

That's mostly all I can give at the moment though, but I've met a lot of other pretty nice people too.
Shout out to @Heinrich Himmler, for being an up and coming Berserk fan who wanted to share and compliment my avatar. That was fun. 

More to come, hopefully.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 13, 2018)

@jenffer a jay, @Cosmos, @BOLDYSPICY!, @DrainRedRain, @Rat Speaker, @ToroidalBoat, @Kiwi Jeff, the usual gang I always tag.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 13, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> @jenffer a jay, @Cosmos, @BOLDYSPICY!, @DrainRedRain, @Rat Speaker, @ToroidalBoat, @Kiwi Jeff, the usual gang I always tag.


But I'm an asshole who ate a ban for infighting...


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 13, 2018)

I would like to go and mention people but I want to be as inclusive as I can, and also to not leave anyone out from my followers and following members, but you guys are some of the best people I've met, thank you all.


----------



## Cinderblock (Nov 13, 2018)

@bearycool deserves a mention for his great fun handling of midterms election stream. Laughed my hat off.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 13, 2018)

Well the thread title does say "surprisingly" so I gotta go with @Heinrich Himmler . Would not have expected someone with that name to be a thoughtful, likeable and occasionally wacky person.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Nov 13, 2018)

@all the people I bought supporters, I'd tag you but i dont remember all of you. But if you got suppertors from me your good people in my book.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Your mom


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2018)

Cinderblock said:


> @bearycool deserves a mention for his great fun handling of midterms election stream. Laughed my hat off.



I'm glad you think I handled that well. Thank you


----------



## drain (Nov 14, 2018)

Pina Colada said:


> @jenffer a jay, @Cosmos, @BOLDYSPICY!, @DrainRedRain, @Rat Speaker, @ToroidalBoat, @Kiwi Jeff, the usual gang I always tag.


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 14, 2018)

Rat Speaker said:


> @Cthulu even if he's a cunt to everyone else, he's so sweet to me.


Stop spreading vicious rumors furry.


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 14, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler is a pretty nice dude. Funny too.


----------



## Prussian Blue (Nov 14, 2018)

@Desire Lines @neural @Dink Smallwood @FierceBrosnan @Kiwi Jeff @dunbrine47 @Bassomatic and @Visitor are my rogues gallery. Shout out to @Mason Verger and @Marvin for being the coolest on disco. And also @Sword Fighter Super and @dysentery for being good newer members.

But pretty much everyone  who has fun and stays safe is pretty cool in my book.


----------



## wateryketchup (Nov 14, 2018)

@Cowlick is an incredibly kind-hearted, intelligent, blue ribbon of a human being


----------



## SubtleInvitation (Nov 14, 2018)

Some more "surprisingly nicest/coolest" users (as in, given their usernames it's surprising they're nice/cool, at least that's what I understood the thread was about) that just came to my mind: @Angry New Ager and @Abortions4All . I always stop to read their posts whenever I spot them, they're very insightful no matter what or who is being discussed.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Nov 14, 2018)

Nicest? No clue.
Coolest? Definitely @AnOminous


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 14, 2018)

ExceptionallyExceptional said:


> Nicest? No clue.
> Coolest? Definitely @AnOminous


@AnOminous is an alcoholic Boomer and people just posrate him all the time because they think he'll endorse them for modship.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 14, 2018)

I'd only recommend someone for modship here if I wanted revenge on them.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 14, 2018)

Everyone I've spoken to so far has been really nice.  But if I have to pick, I guess @yawning sneasel, @balcolm and @emspex have been the nicest.


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 14, 2018)

SweetDee said:


> Everyone I've spoken to so far has been really nice.  But if I have to pick, I guess @yawning sneasel, @balcolm and @emspex have been the nicest.


That's because we secretly have a pm chain where we are fighting over who will see your butthole first.


----------



## AJ 447 (Nov 14, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> That's because we secretly have a pm chain where we are fighting over who will see your butthole first.


this is a lie and i disavow


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 14, 2018)

yawning sneasel said:


> That's because we secretly have a pm chain where we are fighting over who will see your butthole first.



I'm somewhat flattered but mostly frightened.

Also, @Yog Sothoth is a sweetypie.


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Nov 14, 2018)

@balcolm and @Dial M for Misgender would be the two I consider the nicest but @yawning sneasel ,@Tempest ,@Hortator  and @Diabeetus  seem like sound individuals as well.


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 14, 2018)

>me a sound individual


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 14, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> @Desire Lines @neural @Dink Smallwood @FierceBrosnan @Kiwi Jeff @dunbrine47 @Bassomatic and @Visitor are my rogues gallery. Shout out to @Mason Verger and @Marvin for being the coolest on disco. And also @Sword Fighter Super and @dysentery for being good newer members.
> 
> But pretty much everyone  who has fun and stays safe is pretty cool in my book.


Okay this is the only real answer itt

thread's over guys go home


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 14, 2018)

I also like @Dynastia.  He's not very nice but he's funny and a surprisingly good writer.


----------



## QB 290 (Nov 15, 2018)

@big baby jesus for literally being there since day one because I had a walking dead avatar.
@Vrakks likes things that are pretty good and generally being cool
@AnOminous for being like the only person on this website who can actually keep a dwarf fortress interesting on this website
@Foulmouth for also liking garth ennis
@Cosmos we've barely talked but you're godlike posts are great fun
@Dio Brando for sort of introducing me to a sweet manga
@Ido for making me feel better about my gaming skills
@Darwin Watterson; fish
Edit: @Toucan for obvious reasons


----------



## Mapo Tofu (Nov 15, 2018)

I consider almost everybody the nicest since we everybodu got their moments of kindness in here


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 15, 2018)

I’d have to say @Marvin too. We’ve never had any interactions here, but I have always found his posts to be thoughtful. I feel like he is a near reflection of my innermost ideals, just articulated with more wisdom and clarity than I could ever muster.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 15, 2018)

@Heinrich Himmler - friendly neighborhood German. 
@Sword Fighter Super - first person to welcome me on here.
@Cosmos - very informative with personality and featured threads 
@It's HK-47 - politically informed


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 15, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> I’d have to say @Marvin too. We’ve never had any interactions here, but I have always found his posts to be thoughtful. I feel like he is a near reflection of my innermost ideals, just articulated with more wisdom and clarity than I could ever muster.


Your "innermost ideals" involve cockblocking autistics?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 15, 2018)

I love all of you, you are all lovely.


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 15, 2018)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Your "innermost ideals" involve cockblocking autistics?



No... that sounds more like an odd pastime that wouldn’t interest me at all. I don’t frequent the CWC threads. I’m talking more basic philosophy.


----------



## Done (Nov 15, 2018)

Prussian Blue said:


> @Desire Lines @neural @Dink Smallwood @FierceBrosnan @Kiwi Jeff @dunbrine47  and @Visitor are my rogues gallery. Shout out to @Mason Verger and @Marvin for being the coolest on disco. And also @Sword Fighter Super and @dysentery for being good newer members.
> 
> But pretty much everyone  who has fun and stays safe is pretty cool in my book.


Thanks for the shout out my dude, but I'd argue that @Hell0 is cooler than all of us combined. Too bad he only managed to have fun and never got to stay safe. 

But seriously, my list of chill people is honestly far too long to be remembered in one sitting, so it's very likely I forgot a lot of people (apologies for the tags):



Spoiler: BIG ASS LIST



@Prussian Blue
@Desire Lines
@Kiwi Jeff
@Visitor
@Dial M for Misgender
@Lipitor
@SweetDee
@Sexy Times Hitler
@TheImportantFart
@AnOminous
@Kosher Dill
@Mason Verger
@Mr. 0
@Hellfire
@Feline Darkmage
@yawning sneasel
@emspex
@Mola Ram
@damian
@CrunkLord420
@PrincessJupiter
@Cato
@dannyfrickenp
@DawnDusk 
@Flexo 
@Francis York Morgan
@Haramburger 
@King n Yellow 
@Marvin 
@Monday Michiru 
@Yellow Yam Scam 
@hood LOLCOW 
@Ride 
@Zeitgeist 
@neger psykolog 
@RIP_SANITY 
@Rumpled Foreskin 
@Secret Asshole 
@skiddlez 
@The American Hedgehog 
@Um Oh Ah Yeah 
@vertexwindi 
@A Hot Potato 
@wagglyplacebo 
@WeeGee
@Alan Pardew
@Sword Fighter Super 
@dysentery 
@Tempest





wateryketchup said:


> @Cowlick is an incredibly kind-hearted, intelligent, blue ribbon of a human being


@Cowlick is the smartest user we have, and I'll fight you to death if you deny that!


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 15, 2018)

Honestly most of you guys are pretty cool. @Dynastia is probably the biggest asshole I've come across here, but I like their style.


----------



## Ledian (Nov 17, 2018)

You'd think a forum built upon laughing at people would be filled with assholes but to my shock, I can say honestly say that a lot of fucking people here are pretty damn sincere. Exceptional, but sincere.
Thanks to that, it's hard to pin down who's the nicest or coolest when so many are; so let's just say that to whomever reads this post, _*you*_ are among the nicest and coolest here because I am far too lazy to make a list.


----------



## Coelacanth (Nov 17, 2018)

KiwiLedian said:


> You'd think a forum built upon laughing at people would be filled with assholes but to my shock, I can say honestly say that a lot of fucking people here are pretty damn sincere. Exceptional, but sincere.
> Thanks to that, it's hard to pin down who's the nicest or coolest when so many are; so let's just say that to whomever reads this post, _*you*_ are among the nicest and coolest here because I am far too lazy to make a list.



Agreed. Most people here are pretty damn nice if I may say so myself. Yeah, the forum is about laughing at stupid/creepy/enigmatic people out there, but at the same time the community here is really supportive and the creative stuff that Kiwis have come up with (@_blank_ in particular for his kickass Sonichu comic in particular) is just incredible. It's been a long time since I've actively wanted to be a part of a forum like this - you did good, Kiwis!


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 17, 2018)

Zach_Kun said:


> I love all of you, you are all lovely.


Fuck off I said this thread is over.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 17, 2018)

JCrowley86


----------



## The Great Pancake (Nov 17, 2018)

DatBepisTho said:


> D'aw, I actually got flustered. Thank you, fam!
> 
> @hambulocetus and @The Great Pancake get honorable mentions from me.


You what mate? Nah, I think you're cooler than me by a landslide - or shall I say avalanche?


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 18, 2018)

The Great Pancake said:


> You what mate? Nah, I think you're cooler than me by a landslide - or shall I say avalanche?


What's in the water that makes you people think I'm cool?


----------

